# immunisation whilst abroad



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi there,
Hope you can help me.
I have my 5 month old twin sons in Oz with me   ,and they were due to have their 3rd immunisation the day we flew out.

I am planning on getting them done here in Oz after Christmas, and wondered how long am I allowed to leave it between shots?The last one was when they were just over 3 months and the next will be at 6 months.
Is that too big a gap?Will teh first two now be ineffective?

Thanks so much for any help...MERRY XMAS X


----------

